# Final 3 boys of the year for sale. ALSO looking for an adult packer myself.



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Have 3 laggers  left. 2 that were not part of our pack prospects and another that was pulled from the program.

Alpine: Pull because we thought he may have factored his leg but just turned out to be a sprain that quickly healed but his buyer chose a replacement and this boy has just kinda been sidelined. He has no training and is spooky. Offering for sale only because he is nice if someone wants to work with him. $100.00

Togg/Alpine cross: A small triplet outta a yearling first freshener. Dam was sold to a locale couple last year who wanted fresh milk but decided this year it was to much work so bought the dam and the remaining buck kid back with a promise to try and find him a home that doesnt end up on a plate  He is totally tame, bottle baby but pretty small. Mostly offering him as a companion to go along with the Alpine boy to help tame him down. $50.00

Lamancha: An A.I. bottle baby that we had intended to keep for ourselves to breed to our first fresheners to make dairy prospects but have decided just to not breed our yearlings. And his dams udder is just not of a caliber to be keeping a buck kid outta. So decided to offer him as a packer as well. $150.00

So as you can see, its a motley crew of whats left. All boys are still intact. Willing to entertain offers. These boys will be available until Oct. 1st. Post a reply, private message or email: [email protected]

I am also looking for an adult packer to keep Legion company through the winter and if ready/able to take out hunting this year. Legions buddies Dairus, Justice and Fun Boy all left to new homes and he has been going nuts in his pen by himself. At first he loved having the pen all to himself but now not so much. So if anyone has a 1.5 year or older (not to old) that they just cant keep or are having to get outta pack goats as there have been a few posts about, I can offer a top quality home. CAE/CL/Johne's test will be required. I can compensate the price of the test (as long as test comes back negative on all) or run the test from here from a quarantine pen. Positive results would end in a no sale and return of the animal. Kinda strict but we are a clean herd and just dont compromise or take chances. Thanks.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Bump for Wallab.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Awe, ya should've kept Darius! - But... glad I got him instead! Hope you find a good one!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL ya I shoulda  Kicking myself now. I had intended to keep a prospect for myself this year. I figured I could get the new boy and Legion to be pretty good pals by taking em out on the trails enough time. But I sold everything. Even the one(s) I intended to keep for myself. I cant keep any of the above for Legion cause they dont have horns.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, I won't tell you how good he does on the trails then, and how agile he is and how alert to everything happening around us, and how he talks to deer and on occasion even the dog if he gets out of sight. Makes the Saanen (who I now think is mixed anyways) look blind  Anyhow... I'd buy another one of your goats any day! (if I had more space).


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol thank you And apparently, Id buy one from me as well. hehe


----------

